# 4th baby....



## Parkep

So this is our 4th baby, I am terrified it's going to be another girl. Dont get me wrong, I love all my girls with everything I have. I wouldn't change them for anything. But I want a little boy. My husband secretly has his finger crossed as well. He "jokes" about it not being a boy. He loves his girls, and hes amazing with them. But he wants a boy, also if we dont have one, his family name stops. Gahhh I hate feeling like this.


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh bless you, I know how you feel! (Other way around for me with the genders though!) 

How many weeks are you and how long until you find out?


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, crossing my fingers for you xxx ps, many of my friends have children who have their surname so the family name carries on xxxx


----------



## laura11111

My fingers are crossed for you as well! I have two boys and am hoping my third is a girl!


----------



## Parkep

MemmaJ have you found out what you are having yet? 
Well im only 5 weeks and 4 days, so its going to be awhile before i find out which gender. 

Laura when do you find out.


----------



## MemmaJ

No I'm only 10+4 so not yet :-(
I have booked a private gender scan for when I'll be 15+1 so quite a while to wait yet! I have my 12 week scan in just over 2 weeks but they won't show us anything there (I'm in the UK), hopefully might get a good Nub shot though. 
I have 3 boys and would love a girl. 

When will you be able to find out..?


----------



## Parkep

Well we might have an amino (genetic issues, still deciding) so maybe around 16 weeks? If not, not till 20 weeks at least. Ill have a scan at 9ish weeks but that wont tell me much. 4 teenage girls might make me go crazy lol! 

If i have another girl and you have another boy we can switch haha. Im kidding.


----------



## vermeil

Hugs - hope you get your little boy! And girls can pass on family names as well, here at least women keep their name after marriage. we alternated last names for our kids but I know that's fairly rare.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope you get your little boy Hun I have three boys and would love a girl x


----------



## Parkep

Thank you ladies! I hope I do too. Its not as common to keep women to keep their last names here, not that I know of. That part doesn't bug me as much as my husband.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## vermeil

Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------

